# Imgur images not loading *SOLVED*



## addest3

Okay, so for the longest time I have been having an issue with the site imgur.com.

The website loads, I can direct myself around it etc. But NONE of the images will load. Even they are externally linked, say, in a blog or something, they just simply do not load. I have heard something about changing my hosts file or something of that extent but i am unsure about what to do exactly.

My ISP is Charter Communications.

Any help with this would be GREATLY appreciated as imgur is becoming one of the most popular image sharing sites around. I cant view things at my favorite sites (Even overclock.net!) because of this.

BIG <3 to anyone who helps out.

PS: This is the only seemingly appropriate category I could find for this.

SOLVED: I have figured out the problem.

Firefox wasnt allowing imgurs subsidary off site redirector through. i.imgur.com

I made an exception in firefox and my firewall for i.imgur.com and now all the images are working. Thanks for everyone who helped in this thread, and especially to Mhill2029 who pointed me to the Firefox content area, where I made the allowance for i.imgur.com.

Making an exception for www.imgur.com also seemed to help.


----------



## Mhill2029

Right click image copy/past url. Job done. As seen above from same site.


----------



## addest3

There are no images to copy paste or right click.










Heres a snapshot of what your post looks like. I used imageshack for this btw.


----------



## Mhill2029

Oh that's odd. You may have to alter your options here on OCN to be able to view images my friend.


----------



## addest3

Yes, I did. Not right clickeable, or even clickeable period.


----------



## bane-o

what browser are you using?


----------



## addest3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bane-o;15182943*
> what browser are you using?


Im currently using firefox but I have tried the following.

Google Chrome
Nightly
Safari
Opera
Internet explorer
+ some more I cant remember.


----------



## Mhill2029

1- Open Mozilla Firefox
2- Click on Tools ==> Options ==> Content ==> then see if the case "load images automatically" is checked


----------



## addest3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029;15182977*
> 1- Open Mozilla Firefox
> 2- Click on Tools ==> Options ==> Content ==> then see if the case "load images automatically" is checked


Yes I have that checked.


----------



## JedixJarf

In chrome load the page then hit shift+f5

Also, if you view the source do you see where the pictures should be?


----------



## addest3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15183056*
> In chrome load the page then hit shift+f5
> 
> Also, if you view the source do you see where the pictures should be?


Doesnt work.

Yes, I can see them in the source.


----------



## bane-o

for IE do this:

winkey+R -> inetcpl.cpl -> Advanced tab -> Restore advanced settings -> Reset... -> Delete personal settings -> Reset

winkey+R -> inetcpl.cpl -> Security tab -> Trusted Sites -> Sites -> untick "Require server verification (https -> add this to the list: *.imgur.com

Also I am going to be sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## Mhill2029

Things to try:

1: Reset Web settings
2: uninstall and reinstall browser
3: update directx
4: check your browsers security settings
5: Disable your Firewall temporarily to be sure it's not at fault.


----------



## addest3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bane-o;15183163*
> for IE do this:
> 
> winkey+R -> inetcpl.cpl -> Advanced tab -> Restore advanced settings -> Reset... -> Delete personal settings -> Reset
> 
> winkey+R -> inetcpl.cpl -> Security tab -> Trusted Sites -> Sites -> untick "Require server verification (https -> add this to the list: *.imgur.com
> 
> Also I am going to be sending you a PM shortly.


Doesnt work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029;15183181*
> Things to try:
> 
> 1: Reset Web settings
> 2: uninstall and reinstall browser
> 3: update directx
> 4: check your browsers security settings
> 5: Disable your Firewall temporarily to be sure it's not at fault.


Doesnt work


----------



## Dopamin3

Change your IP address. I usually change my routers MAC address, release DHCP and turn off the modem/router for about 5 minutes.


----------



## jlells01

1. http://imgur.com/gallery/DnXzL
2. http://filmot.com/gallery/DnXzL

Which one works?


----------



## Ironman517

Do you have a second computer to try on the same connection? Does another computer have the same issue or is it just yours? Try another PC to see if your ISP is at fault.if its not, maybe you can update LAN/ wireless drivers? Or even roll back to an older version if it was working before. I had to roll back my LAN driver when some websites were giving me a time out error when trying to access them.

Worst case senario:
It could be some sort of bug from your ISP. Maybe they have a transparent proxy setup incorrectly. You could contact them and notify them of the bug in their system.


----------



## addest3

I have figured out the problem.

Firefox wasnt allowing imgurs subsidary off site redirector through. i.imgur.com

I made an exception in firefox and my firewall for i.imgur.com and now all the images are working. Thanks for everyone who helped in this thread, and especially to Mhill2029 who pointed me to the Firefox content area, where I made the allowance for i.imgur.com.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addest3;15183340*
> I have figured out the problem.
> 
> Firefox wasnt allowing imgurs subsidary off site redirector through. i.imgur.com
> 
> I made an exception in firefox and my firewall for i.imgur.com and now all the images are working. Thanks for everyone who helped in this thread, and especially to Mhill2029 who pointed me to the Firefox content area, where I made the allowance for i.imgur.com.


Your welcome sir


----------



## Ironman517

Glad its working now!


----------



## xentria

Holy **** that solved it.


----------

